# Micro TT--good, bad, ugly?



## nonessential (Apr 20, 2010)

Looking at small trailers--micro. For example, I like these:

Scamp small travel trailer - 13'
Casita -spirit deluxe 16'- patriot 13'
outback lightweight travel trailers-canada
forest river r-pod 151
forest river--cherokee--wolfpup T16p
F River--wildwood-14FD
12 & 15 sidekick
ROCKWOOD 1408 Mini-Lite

But, I don't know quality brands. So, from the examples above, can anyone suggest average, durable, but reasonably priced? I don't want the best and expensive, but I don't want the worst. thanks


----------

